# Antique Tool Identification



## yag113 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have an old tool I do not know the purpose of.I'd post a photo but I'm not sure how. It's old c1910ish. Wood hand and steel or iron blade shaped kind of like a scraper but with a forked edge. Strong tool… blade is thick and totally inflexible. Some sort of scraper or pryer? Someone suggested it was for removing bark from trees prior to milling. Someone suggested it might be for ice. Someone thought upholstery. If someone can tell how to post the photo I will. Super interesting old tool


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Hit the brown "img" button when you "Have your say…", it's the fourth from the left. Select the pic from where it is on your PC or take a pic w/ your smart phone.

Yeah, I'd like to see what you're talking about.


----------



## yag113 (Nov 1, 2013)

Let's see if that worked! Ice chipper??? For block ice maybe?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe an upholster's tool? Or perhaps for laying (& tearing up) carpeting?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

That's for ice carving.
Bill


----------



## yag113 (Nov 1, 2013)

It would work great for pulling up carpet tacking strips and I wish I had had it in my hand a while back while trying to remove some 50 year old linoleum off a floor that was apparently glued down with something created by the space program… in other words… this s--was tough! Anyway, I'm thinking it was a tool used for block ice???


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Agree with Bill. Ice Carving it is.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

back scratcher


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Saw one of those at the 2006 Jorvik Festival. That's a Viking eyebrow comb.


----------

